# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 15.02 Released [22/3/2018]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions  Present and Next Generation Tool   *Update # 30*  *What is New ?* *LENOVO* *Added Following Lenovo Models with the Following Support Reset FRP, Format FS , Wipe/Backup/Restore* *Security, IMEI Repair*  *Lenovo K10**Lenovo K10e70**Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L36**Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L37**Lenovo Z2**Lenovo Z2T**Lenovo Z2 Pro*  ZTE *Added Following ZTE Models with the Following Support* * Reset FRP, Format FS , Wipe/Backup/Restore Security, Read \ Wrtite Flash*** * Reset PIN, Password, Pattern without Data Loss for UnEncrypted Devices*  *ZTE Axon 8 A2018**ZTE Fanfare 3 Z852**ZTE Orange Dive 71**ZTE Overture 2 Z813**ZTE Tempo Go  N9137*  *CoolPad* *Added Coolpad 3632A with the Following Support Reset FRP, Format FS , Wipe/Backup/Restore Security*  *Vivo* *Added vivo y55s with the Following Support* Select Internal Loader MSM8937_vivo y55s *Reset FRP, Format FS , Wipe/Backup/Restore Security, IMEI Repair*  XIAOMI *ADDED XAIOMI ADB MI ACCOUNT REMOVAL WITHOUT ROOT*  *SAMSUNG* *Improved and Modified UART FRP for Following Samsung devices*   *SM-G920F**SM-G920FD**SM-G920FQ**SM-G920I**SM-G920A**SM-G920Tor**SM-G928F**SM-G928FQ**SM-G928T**SM-G928I**SM-G928G**SM-G925F**SM-G925FD**SM-G925FQ**SM-G925I**SM-G925A**SM-G925T**SM-N920C**SM-N920I**SM-N920G**SM-N920T**SM-N920A**SM-G920K**SM-G920L**SM-G920S**SM-G920T1**SM-G920W8**SM-G925K**SM-G925L**SM-G925**SSM-G925W8**SM-G9287**SM-G9287C**SM-G928A**SM-G928C**SM-G928K**SM-G928L**SM-G928N0**SM-G928S**SM-G928W8**SM-N920K**SM-N920L**SM-N920P**SM-N920R4**SM-N920R6**SM-N920R7**SM-N920S**SM-N920V**SM-N920W8**SM-G935F**SM-G935FD**SM-G935W8**SM-G930F**SM-G930FD**SM-G930W8*  *Added Qualcomm OnePlus IMEI Repair*  *Re-Added APP.HANDLER* * ADDED WEB BASED SUPPORT AREA*   *WARNING : IMEI     Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this     Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## moys

comment enregistrer dans ce site merci frere

----------

